# Destin near shore trolling 25 August 2012



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish I had something interesting to say but I don't. We left the Destin pass and ran to the Navarre Pier, put 4 lines in, and trolled back to the Okaloosa Island Pier. We caught 1 short Cobia, a King, and a few Bonita. All fish were released to live another day. Additionally, all were caught trolling (to include the Cobia) between 4-6 knots.


John


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe its just me but I catch more fish trolling east to west instead of west to east.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I normally do too but I was switching things up and paying better attention to the bottom finder. I did find a few new spots.


----------



## GimmeMyProps (Aug 20, 2012)

What kind of bait do you use when trolling near shore?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I normally only run a 3 or 4 bait spread when I stay close. It's a yozuri bonita, a drone spoon, and a rig that I made myself. I sometimes swap either the spoon or the yozuri with a stretch 30.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

What did they bite most? I purchased 3 of the Drones...and have gotten bit a couple of times on them...but live bait seems to kill em!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

It's a mix. The one constant is my rig.


----------

